# See you later lads I'm done with it



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Me and the Mrs have decided to get married next year and try for a baby.Gotta prioritise and that comes first,so thanks to everyone who's helped me out and good luck to everyone still going.

It's been emotional.

Paul


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

But sex can happen in the evening post workout cardio bro.

Na fair play man if that's your choice good luck with it all


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Me and the Mrs have decided to get married next year and try for a baby.Gotta prioritise and that comes first,so thanks to everyone who's helped me out and good luck to everyone still going.
> 
> It's been emotional.
> 
> Paul


stopping training and uk muscling?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

1manarmy said:


> But sex can happen in the evening post workout cardio bro.
> 
> Na fair play man if that's your choice good luck with it all


Cheers mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> stopping training and uk muscling?


Yes mate


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

wow, she must have you under the thumb....


----------



## Davyy (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't get it.. just cos you want a baby, doesn't mean you have to stop training!

..just stop pinning yourself and be natty for a few months until you've completed the mission!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yes mate


All the best for the future then pal, male sure to stop by in the future.

At least that's one person i'll win in the 12 week comp, even if it is by default


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Not even 2/3 FBW workouts a week? If you're trying to cut down time in gym?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

banjodeano said:


> wow, she must have you under the thumb....


Ha ha, that's what I was thinking!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Weird


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

You're stopping training because your getting married next year?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Must be a wind up


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i got to like you and now your fckin off,another soldier down but good luck mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banjodeano said:


> wow, she must have you under the thumb....


Wasn't her choice,it's called putting other things first


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

I did the same thing but thats wen i realised how much i need to train n live the life. My mrs sed you better get back to the gym afta 6 months.lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

vetran said:


> i got to like you and now your fckin off,another soldier down but good luck mate


Thank you mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sub-Zero said:


> You're stopping training because your getting married next year?


I'm not working,haven't got loads of money.Weddings and babies cost money mate


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Me and the Mrs have decided to get married next year and try for a baby.Gotta prioritise and that comes first,so thanks to everyone who's helped me out and good luck to everyone still going.
> 
> It's been emotional.
> 
> Paul


Best of luck fella, getting married and kids, your gonna need it haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T100 said:


> Best of luck fella, getting married and kids, your gonna need it haha


Lol cheers mate


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I'm not working,haven't got loads of money.Weddings and babies cost money mate


Fair enough mate, Best of luck with it all


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Best of luck anyway mate, make sure to pop in every now and then for a catch up!


----------



## frankie1905 (Aug 27, 2013)

Good luck bro big steps


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Hope all goes to plan


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

If I come on here in a year or two time and @Merkleman doesn't look better than me lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Get a cheap bunch of weights off fbook and keep training. It's free after youv got the kit. You don't need suppliments or stupid amounts of £ for extra food!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hope all goes well mate and you can get back on the training soon


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Good luck with everything that comes.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Aw ffs man this is quite sad to hear lol. Good luck anyway mate, was nice meeting you and having a laugh with you.
> 
> When you come back in 2 years you're not gonna recognise me.


Zyzz face transplant? :lol:

@FelonE bad and good times mate. Enjoy whatever you do!! :beer:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Aw ffs man this is quite sad to hear lol. Good luck anyway mate, was nice meeting you and having a laugh with you.
> 
> When you come back in 2 years you're not gonna recognise me.


It is but I'm one of those people that can't do things half ar$ed,gotta be all or nothing.I was weighing all my food,eating 6 times a day and training hard for 2yrs.It got too much.Good luck mate and hopefully I won't recognise ya.......You're gonna make it brah!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cheers everyone.Appreciate it :beer:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

ille still be here in a few years time when you come back asking for divorce advice lmao


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just found you a new hat brah











​
Hope you like it


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Damn man! Got to like you aswell no ****. Hope to see you back sometime soon.

Heartfelt teary regards

John.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Bit drastic like but all the best fella!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Can I have your leftover gear lol?

Best of luck mate


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Weightlifting is good for your jizz mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Can I have your leftover gear lol?
> 
> Best of luck mate


Funny you should say that....got an unopened vial of Sphinx test e in the cupboard lol


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

some one call him a c*nt so we can keep him for a bit longer ,only jokin mate youve calmed down a lot since your first few posts


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Just stop putting it in her ass and you'll get her pregnant


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

vetran said:


> some one call him a c*nt so we can keep him for a bit longer ,only jokin mate youve calmeld down a lot since your first few posts


I've definitely learnt how to take banter better.Wanted to fight everyone at first haha


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

All the best bud. I'm settled down with 2 kids and still finding time to train albeit less frequently than before. There is light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Robbie789 said:


> Just found you a new hat brah
> 
> Thanks 'brah' and good luck on your homosexual activity.It's refreshing to see openly gay weightlifters.Bless ya
> 
> ...


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't get it, but good luck

ps multitasking is not difficult in this situation, work, train, eat, get married, have some babies lol just like we all do


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

FelonE said:


> I've definitely learnt how to take banter better.Wanted to fight everyone at first haha


I remember when you asked where you could get some lifting gloves...you bit like fvck on that thread lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PaulB said:


> I remember when you asked where you could get some lifting gloves...you bit like fvck on that thread lol


Hahaha I remember it.Now I just laugh instead.Not used to people I don't know being rude and not being able to punch them lol it's frustrating


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I'm not working,haven't got loads of money.Weddings and babies cost money mate


Well forget the wedding, and all that useless frippery.Once the novelty of the "children" has worn off,(and trust me it will) you still need something to motivate, inspire and enthuse you.Whatever it might be, make sure you find it and suck the marrow out of it bones, because in 20 years it will be difficult dealing with the regret of what might have been,and who I could have been.

"The above post is purely for entertainment purposes, and should not be interpreted as a mandate for life, cos kids are cool.(Sort of)"


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Good luck with life my friend, see you around sometime if you ever get your árse back in the gym :thumb:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

goodluck mate. you`ll be back in the game at some point. once ur settled into family life you can make the time


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

essexboy said:


> Well forget the wedding, and all that useless frippery.Once the novelty of the "children" has worn off,(and trust me it will) you still need something to motivate, inspire and enthuse you.Whatever it might be, make sure you find it and suck the marrow out of it bones, because in 20 years it will be difficult dealing with the regret of what might have been,and who I could have been.
> 
> "The above post is purely for entertainment purposes, and should not be interpreted as a mandate for life, cos kids are cool.(Sort of)"


Sadly, quite alot of that's true...but it was so much fun at the time too -wasn't it?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Hahaha I remember it.Now I just laugh instead.Not used to people I don't know being rude and not being able to punch them lol it's frustrating


You'll be back mate. The iron is like a magnet, sooner or later it will pull you back.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Sadly, quite alot of that's true...but it was so much fun at the time too -wasn't it?


Indeed my man, it certainly was.Problem with me, is that my adopted family are not with me.Tis tough getting older, and watching the people you wanted to raise, become adults in their own right.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

essexboy said:


> Indeed my man, it certainly was.Problem with me, is that my adopted family are not with me.*Tis tough getting older,* and watching the people you wanted to raise, become adults in their own right.


I know mate....& I've never owned a Porche. :sad:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Bl00dy wannabe's give steroid users a bad name...!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PaulB said:


> You'll be back mate. The iron is like a magnet, sooner or later it will pull you back.


I probably will mate I love it.It's just not top priority at the moment and if I can't give it my all I don't want to do it until I can.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Bl00dy wannabe's give steroid users a bad name...!!


??


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FelonE said:


> ??


I hoped you'd bite!!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

everyone loves ya felon e this is w*nkin material lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Me and the Mrs have decided to get married next year and try for a baby.Gotta prioritise and that comes first,so thanks to everyone who's helped me out and good luck to everyone still going.
> 
> It's been emotional.
> 
> Paul


Good luck with it all mate. Dunno why u won't be visiting on here tho. I was only gonna beat your ass in this comp anyway lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I hoped you'd bite!!


Lol I don't mind getting banned now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

vetran said:


> everyone loves ya felon e this is w*nkin material lol


Stop it I'm tearing up here


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Good luck with it all mate. Dunno why u won't be visiting on here tho. *I was only gonna beat your ass in this comp anyway* lol


That's the real reason mate lol


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

On a serious note.I cant think of anything or anybody, that can give me the sense of acomplishment,well being and satisfaction that chucking a load of weights around does.Ive tried to explain it to my (fat, out of shape) friends, yet my enthusiasm falls on deaf ears.Drugs, excessive food, aside, I will be doing this , until I die.There is something about "lifting" that taps into our primitive brain that ensures a sense of well being and vigour that nothing else in this world can.

When I was 19, I remember old Jim, who used to train at our gym.He was well into his 70s, and I couldnt understand why an "old man" would still want to do this stuff.As the years pass, I see more of Jim in me and now I understand why he did this.Youll be back.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

FelonE said:


> That's the real reason mate lol


I no lol  . Just 11 left to fvck now and I win haha.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

latblaster said:


> I know mate....& I've never owned a Porche. :sad:


That makes two of us mate (apparently)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

essexboy said:


> On a serious note.I cant think of anything or anybody, that can give me the sense of acomplishment,well being and satisfaction that chucking a load of weights around does.Ive tried to explain it to my (fat, out of shape) friends, yet my enthusiasm falls on deaf ears.Drugs, excessive food, aside, I will be doing this , until I die.There is something about "lifting" that taps into our primitive brain that ensures a sense of well being and vigour that nothing else in this world can.
> 
> When I was 19, I remember old Jim, who used to train at our gym.He was well into his 70s, and I couldnt understand why an "old man" would still want to do this stuff.As the years pass, I see more of Jim in me and now I understand why he did this.Youll be back.


Never say never mate


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Good luck with everything. hope it all works out


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Lol I don't mind getting banned now


Tell it like it is...!!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm shocked! Will be sad to lose you. You are one of the good guys on here. Good luck and I hope you come back mate


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Damnit bro, pm me if you want I'll have your test  really liked you too (full ****) enjoy babies while they're little, my daughter is 1 tomorrow and she's a blast. Good luck and don't be scared to pop back on and say hi, I'll give you a shout out when I win Mr. O


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DutchTony said:


> I'm shocked! Will be sad to lose you. You are one of the good guys on here. Good luck and I hope you come back mate


Thank you mate.Good luck with what you're doing


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Tell it like it is...!!


Right.....who's first?haha


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

He'll be back, 2 weeks tops.

Look after yourself mate, one of the few guys I would have liked to meet in real life.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

essexboy said:


> On a serious note.I cant think of anything or anybody, that can give me the sense of acomplishment,well being and satisfaction that chucking a load of weights around does.Ive tried to explain it to my (fat, out of shape) friends, yet my enthusiasm falls on deaf ears.Drugs, excessive food, aside, I will be doing this , until I die.There is something about "lifting" that taps into our primitive brain that ensures a sense of well being and vigour that nothing else in this world can.
> 
> When I was 19, I remember old Jim, who used to train at our gym.He was well into his 70s, and I couldnt understand why an "old man" would still want to do this stuff.As the years pass, I see more of Jim in me and now I understand why he did this.Youll be back.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

PCT does this to lots of people 

*good luck mate and try and keep up some sort of training , pop back and let us know when the sprog is born


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

BetterThanYou said:


> View attachment 156338


I dont know what this is meant to signify?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

essexboy said:


> I dont know what this is meant to signify?


too much estrogen in the system, I'm so emotional lately :crying:


----------



## Batgirl (Aug 9, 2014)

Sounds like you need to find a cheap way to lift still. I gave up PL for a year due to time restraints, big mistake for me physcially gained weight and struggle with mood disorder which lifting gave me time to myself.

I have kids, restricted finance etc, but there are cheap gyms out there, and if you go natty won't have expenses there. Or you could buy a set up for at home - basics but doable so no outgoings.  2nd hand on eBay would do.

Have a think around it and see what you can do.. you have to have xmas presents and stuff why not a couple of plates to add to a bar at home? or such?

Sounds like you do love lifting but I do get the financial / family situation totally.

Good luck.


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

good luck hope to see u bk


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

> ]good luck hope to see u bk


he aint goin no fckn where mate we mean more to him than his misses youll see


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

> ]good luck hope to see u bk


he aint goin no fckn where mate we mean more to him than his misses youll see


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

vetran said:


> he aint goin no fckn where mate we mean more to him than his misses youll see


I dread the day you make a thread like this fella


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

stevieboy100 said:


> *I dread the day you make a thread like this fe*lla


no women will come between me and ukm lol


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I've done stop gaps like yourself, was 16 stone at one point, no HCG and a couple of years blast/cruising. My sperm count was next to nothing when mrs and I decided to start a family, I spent months researching prior and managed to get my sperm count upto 20+ million within 3 months of stopping everything.

Have two kids under age of 4yr old now, working 50+ hrs a week and making do what I can with training/diet. Currently a few pounds under 15 stone.

Whatever you choose, just do what's right for you at the time and know you can adapt to any situation.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2014)

You dont need to stop the gym mate. Do you have a garage ? . Do you have space for a shed ? Do you have a spare room ?.

If you love the gym ? Your partner I asume likes you having a good physique ?.

I will help you build a home gym in some way if I can mate.

You may not want this help. But im sure we can can all help finance a gym for home for you ? I would have a few things you can have.

Family as far as im concerned.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2014)

Mate. WE HAVE 7 KIDS. I train from home.

1 child costs about £20 a week as a baby. Build a home gym.

If your worried about AAS costs then train with out them. Ive never taken them in my life and had 17 inch arms.

Stop being silly mate.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Well bud.. Going to miss that slightly caustic wit of yours. So you're going to go back to the well worn Davina McCall and Jane Fonda DVD workouts.

You are going to have to deal with all that p.issing, s.hitting, throwing up everywhere, and the tantrums ....and then there is the baby too. :lol

Hopefully you will come to your senses soon and won't stay away too long...you sad muppet.

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I'm not working,haven't got loads of money.Weddings and babies cost money mate


without stating the obvious...shouldn't you wait til you are working before you's try for a baby


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Ask your self , does she want you this bad now because of how you look and how hard you graft to get it ??

Giving it up ??? Just fit it in ????


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ohhhhh my goddddd......u big wuss....u cannot be serious????? Hold on wait...can't rain. No more coz babies are coming and a wedding ????? ...ur just being a lazy ass stopping one thing for another when really u can do all of them. I managed a baby 27 yr ago and trained and have for all those years and now have a little one and still yada yada....don't need to give up. Right this it it's official ur pusssheyyyyy felonE and ur kids are gonna have to look at a skinny little / fat runt ..COZ U GAVE UP! :lol:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Ohhhhh my goddddd......u big wuss....u cannot be serious????? Hold on wait...can't rain. No more coz babies are coming and a wedding ????? ...ur just being a lazy ass stopping one thing for another when really u can do all of them. I managed a baby 27 yr ago and trained and have for all those years and now have a little one and still yada yada....don't need to give up. Right this it it's official ur pusssheyyyyy felonE and ur kids are gonna have to look at a skinny little / fat runt ..COZ U GAVE UP! :lol:


ouchy


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Ok fine leave then. But you're not allowed to lurk around UK-M and pretend you're not here.


----------



## zeevolution (Aug 24, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Me and the Mrs have decided to get married next year and try for a baby.Gotta prioritise and that comes first,so thanks to everyone who's helped me out and good luck to everyone still going.
> 
> It's been emotional.
> 
> Paul


all the best bro


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow, I have 4 kids, work away from home.

A gym membership is as little as 20 quid a month, dont have to eat mad, dont have to use aas.

Looking forward to your fat ass wedding pics!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@FelonE. I'm still on hols and told the misses I wouldn't come on here til I'm home, but had a sneaky look and had to comment.

WTF. You're probably ukms most active member, gym is something you love and you are one of the few that has done everything properly. You shouldn't have to sacrifice something you love for a kid and marriage. I'm married with a kid and yes it changes things a lot but you work round it. I have made a gym inmy garage, getting home from work and then going gym was taking up too much time so I built a home gym and now my daughter comes in there with me. She gets in the way a bit but I get to see her and she enjoys being my workout partner (she's 4 btw). gym is a life time commitment, I can't see myself ever stopping. I have told my wife I'll calm down a bit though as coming up to my hols I was in there every day.

Anyway mate if it's something you are sure about good luck to you. I've enjoyed chatting to you and the banter. And nothing beats having a kid IMO. There's nothing that will make you smile more, oh yeah and getting married lol. Hope you have a change of heart though and your back soon. Compromise is key ;-).

Ps. If my misses finds out I've been on ukm whilst on hols I'll be gone to lol.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

best of luck mate, shame you didn't see the 12 week comp to the end. looks like we are gonna start needing the numbers soon!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Ohhhhh my goddddd......u big wuss....u cannot be serious????? Hold on wait...can't rain. No more coz babies are coming and a wedding ????? ...ur just being a lazy ass stopping one thing for another when really u can do all of them. I managed a baby 27 yr ago and trained and have for all those years and now have a little one and still yada yada....don't need to give up. Right this it it's official ur pusssheyyyyy felonE and ur kids are gonna have to look at a skinny little / fat runt ..COZ U GAVE UP! :lol:


Wow. Your harsh lol


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

can't believe your leaving to have a kid and get married, that's grown up sh*t.


----------



## Batgirl (Aug 9, 2014)

I would like to add what a positive role model you could be to your little one too.  My three kids love the fact I lift, I'm female they're female too and that is a big deal to me. My Teen goes to the gym and lifts as well as cardio - only barbie weights but she still does it and has done a few light compounds with me in the past. My middle and youngest had a 'strong woman' session or two in the garden and use some dumbbells I have in the house when the mood takes us (from before I was lifting), and my youngest regularly shows me her 'guns' she has none of course but it's her way of expressing if she's proud she ate her dinner up (she mainly a breakfast eater). If she's hungry she'll tell me her muscles are empty! lol

So don't forget how others see you will be affected if you don't do any sport as well, keep yourself true to you and you'll be happier too - the mental health aspects of lifting or any sport are well documented too.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow lol glad to see I made such an impression.For the people saying I'll get fat,it'll never never happen.I could leave it for a year or two and come back and get in shape in no time,believe me.It's funny how some people seem to be hating when I can almost guarantee I've put more work in in the last two years than you pr1cks hating.Like I said I'm not saying that's it forever but if I can't give it 100% then I'll wait until I can @Skye666 obviously you had a thing for me and it's hurt you me stopping but like I've already told you.....You're too old for me.So no need to get b1tchy.Didn't realise I'd suddenly turned in to the Anti-Christ because I'm getting my life in order haha.If I had feelings they would be hurt srs.........................................not srs


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Anyone can find a hour a few times a week to train or have time alone, if you can't your life is going to get miserable very quickly


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Me and the Mrs have decided to get married next year and try for a baby.Gotta prioritise and that comes first,so thanks to everyone who's helped me out and good luck to everyone still going.
> 
> It's been emotional.
> 
> Paul


But I never even got your name...

Oh wait there it is, Paul. Good luck with it all mate. I enjoyed our time together.

Let me sing you out.

My life is brilliant.

My love is Paul

I saw an sh1thead

Of that I'm sure.

He smiled at me on the internet. 

He was with another man. (nohomo)

But I won't lose no sleep on that,

'Cause I've got a plan.

You're a FelonE. A fking CriminaL.

Dodgy cvnt, it's true.

I saw you change your body, on an internet lobby,

And I don't know what to do,

'Cause I will never chat to you.

You Caught our eyes

As you did your cut and cried. (Fk'it it rhymes).

You could see from my posts that I was,

jabbing my Quads too high . And I don't think we'll see you again,

But we shared a moment that will last til the end on UK-M

You're a FelonE. A fking CriminaL.

Dodgy cvnt, it's true.

I saw you change your body on an internet lobby,

And I don't know what to do,

'Cause I will never chat to you.

written and sang by GGlynch89


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

good luck and all the best mate :thumbup1:

garauntee you will be back within 6 months tho!

you will start to see your shape dissapear and youl get grumpy and moody etc n want to jump right back into the gym


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

GGLynch89 said:


> But I never even got your name...
> 
> Oh wait there it is, Paul. Good luck with it all mate. I enjoyed our time together.
> 
> ...


 :lol: im slowly coming to the conclusion your not right in the head.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> :lol: im slowly coming to the conclusion your not right in the head.


Slowly? let me speed that up for you.

Hello sweaty scrotum, I am not right in the head.

That is all.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

GGLynch89 said:


> But I never even got your name...
> 
> Oh wait there it is, Paul. Good luck with it all mate. I enjoyed our time together.
> 
> ...


That bought a tear to my eye.....

Not one of the eyes on my face.

Sad to see you go FelonE! But expect to see you return in a year or two.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Respect to you mate, saw your post on FB and i can tell the others on here that your mrs had nothing to do with your choice it was all down to you deciding that you wanted to go down a different path. Stay on the FB group mate, you never know, maybe you'll find a way to go about your life the way you want and train , but chase what makes you happy, you've had a hard start in life and deserve to do what makes you content-had you a fav for the comp 1st as well- best wishes to you fella


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

husky said:


> Respect to you mate, saw your post on FB and i can tell the others on here that your mrs had nothing to do with your choice it was all down to you deciding that you wanted to go down a different path. Stay on the FB group mate, you never know, maybe you'll find a way to go about your life the way you want and train , but chase what makes you happy, you've had a hard start in life and deserve to do what makes you content-had you a fav for the comp 1st as well- best wishes to you fella


Whats this facebook group?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Whats this facebook group?


Seconded


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Awhhhhhhhhh congrats to you! That sounds fantastic, wishing you all the success, you're a top dog! :thumb:


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm not working,haven't got loads of money.Weddings and babies cost money mate


Wow didnt see that coming

I am working but a wedding is a luxury i am not willing to have until we are more financially

secure would rather put that towards my house or make sure the kids have nice things. Also the two of us have signed up for open uni to help us in career choices so fvck a wedding i've also told her if she really wants married i will step aside and she can go ahead and find someone cos i wont be nagged into it also in between working, raising kids and studying my home gym lets me release the pressures of everday life so you can still fit in your training bud you may need it to keep you sane


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> Whats this facebook group?


X3


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Don't want to sound like a **** but if your not working should you really be bringing a baby into the world not been able to financially support both mother and child? Call me old fashioned but it's just how I see it?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Not away yet i see

Do a ukm rap, name drop the big ballers like @Sigma


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

GGLynch89 said:


> But I never even got your name...
> 
> Oh wait there it is, Paul. Good luck with it all mate. I enjoyed our time together.
> 
> ...


Ode to Felon... You sad git! :lol:


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I can't see how an hour 3x a week can make such a difference to someones life,but either way good luck with your plans.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

musclemate said:


> Ode to Felon... You sad git! :lol:


Just admit you sang it :laugh:


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Shame to see you go mate! All the best of luck, maybe see you back one day!

Another one out of the comp!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> X3





FlunkyTurtle said:


> Seconded





BettySwallocks said:


> Whats this facebook group?


http://tinyurl.com/nyz24ag


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

gearchange said:


> I can't see how an hour 3x a week can make such a difference to someones life,but either way good luck with your plans.


Especially when you think about how much the average guy wastes time... xbox, picking nose, washing car, looking for wallet, watching p0rn etc lol


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Wow lol glad to see I made such an impression.For the people saying I'll get fat,it'll never never happen.I could leave it for a year or two and come back and get in shape in no time,believe me.It's funny how some people seem to be hating when I can almost guarantee I've put more work in in the last two years than you pr1cks hating.Like I said I'm not saying that's it forever *but if I can't give it 100% then I'll wait until I can* @Skye666 obviously you had a thing for me and it's hurt you me stopping but like I've already told you.....You're too old for me.So no need to get b1tchy.Didn't realise I'd suddenly turned in to the Anti-Christ because I'm getting my life in order haha.If I had feelings they would be hurt srs.........................................not srs


Mate, you have really made some excellent progress on the time you have been on this forum. One thing I have noticed from your posts is that your a straight shooter, right to the point. So allow me to return the no-nonsense talk

You're making a mistake. This whole lifestyle is a long journey, you'll never be able to deliver 100% for 100% of the time. There will be peaks and troughs. You're going through a trough at the moment, just ride it out and cut down. Don't give it up, there will come a time that will be one of the few things that keeps you centred and sane. Marriage, kids,family , they all come into the equation and are the most important aspects of your life, but I cant see a reason why you can't still pursue your gaols(albeit if you have to adjust them or slow down the time frame). Take a break for a couple of weeks and then just do modified routines that you enjoy. Delivering 100% all the time is impossible, unless your single and do it at the expense of everything else. You just have to(and you will if you persist) find a balance. I wish you all the best whatever you decide, but really encourage you to cut back and just keep chipping away.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> http://tinyurl.com/nyz24ag


You dick lol


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

rumbaba said:


> Mate, you have really made some excellent progress on the time you have been on this forum. One thing I have noticed from your posts is that your a straight shooter, right to the point. So allow me to return the no-nonsense talk
> 
> You're making a mistake. This whole lifestyle is a long journey, you'll never be able to deliver 100% for 100% of the time. There will be peaks and troughs. You're going through a trough at the moment, just ride it out and cut down. Don't give it up, there will come a time that will be one of the few things that keeps you centred and sane. Marriage, kids,family , they all come into the equation and are the most important aspects of your life, but I cant see a reason why you can't still pursue your gaols(albeit if you have to adjust them or slow down the time frame). Take a break for a couple of weeks and then just do modified routines that you enjoy. Delivering 100% all the time is impossible, unless your single and do it at the expense of everything else. You just have to(and you will if you persist) find a balance. I wish you all the best whatever you decide, but really encourage you to cut back and just keep chipping away.


Just to add to this..If you give up completely training you will be forever wishing you were back in the gym,and that will have an impact on your relationship.You will resent the fact you are not training..Using the excuse in your own mind that kids and marriage are more important and therefore you must not train,or it will be seen as not giving the family 100% is a sure way to a disaster..You need to rethink your decision.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Wow. Your harsh lol


I think it's more honest...harsh would have been...don't get married get rid! :lol:


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> good luck and all the best mate :thumbup1:
> 
> garauntee you will be back within 6 months tho!
> 
> you will start to see your shape dissapear and youl get grumpy and moody etc n want to jump right back into the gym


or back on the gear as nobody does one cycle


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Wow lol glad to see I made such an impression.For the people saying I'll get fat,it'll never never happen.I could leave it for a year or two and come back and get in shape in no time,believe me.It's funny how some people seem to be hating when I can almost guarantee I've put more work in in the last two years than you pr1cks hating.Like I said I'm not saying that's it forever but if I can't give it 100% then I'll wait until I can @Skye666 obviously you had a thing for me and it's hurt you me stopping but like I've already told you.....You're too old for me.So no need to get b1tchy.Didn't realise I'd suddenly turned in to the Anti-Christ because I'm getting my life in order haha.If I had feelings they would be hurt srs.........................................not srs


Don't be not srs. Be srs ...I can take it  I won't have anyone to torment that's why. I don't hate on u!!!!! Foooool I was messing chill ya self mr. I actually think ur worried Harrison would have won the comp that's what this is really about right? .... Ps can I be bridesmaid never been one?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Seconded





DutchTony said:


> X3





BettySwallocks said:


> Whats this facebook group?


Lol- private group fellas for the benefit of those who train and lift, invite only ,apologies.

Defo not piemans group page, whatever floats your boat mate - or in your case sucks your c0ck:whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> But I never even got your name...
> 
> Oh wait there it is, Paul. Good luck with it all mate. I enjoyed our time together.
> 
> ...


You little sweetheart lol.Touched me in a special place

Pervert


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> You little sweetheart lol.Touched me in a special place
> 
> Pervert


Thought you'd gone?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

When people stop fvcking quoting me I will


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

I think FelonE is off to Syria for a fight


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Thought you'd gone?


Yeah fùck off @FairyE :lol:

He'll be lifting come Wednesday


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> When people stop fvcking quoting me I will


Who said that.....


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

FelonE said:


> When people stop fvcking quoting me I will


What about if we do a poll and if we get 50 people to click u to stay u gotta stay in the name of Zyzz?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

FelonE said:


> When people stop fvcking quoting me I will


Yeah lads, stop quoting him!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

@FelonE ... if you have to go then here is my goodbye song

__
https://soundcloud.com/thisiscuff%2Fryanblythspecial


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

husky said:


> Lol- private group fellas for the benefit of those who train and lift, invite only ,apologies.
> 
> Defo not piemans group page, whatever floats your boat mate - or in your case sucks your c0ck:whistling:


I'm going to assume i didnt need an invite, because i'm too big and therefore dont need any help...


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Can't believe you're jacking it in with such great progress... best of luck for the future mate


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> When people stop fvcking quoting me I will


Have you left yet?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I'm going to assume i didnt need an invite, because i'm too big and therefore dont need any help...


No mate its probably because your not into touching other boys willys thats the only reason I can think of for anything needing to be kept secret :thumbup1:


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

wtf?

Haven't read the whole thread, but the solution is simple:

1) Stop the juice

2) Train whenever possible, 2 workouts rotated:

A) Bench, Squat

B) Ohp, Deadlift

5x5 on each

I have done this many times in life and maintained muscle and strength.

If you can't do this, then training is not in your blood and you are not cut out for it.


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

tart


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvck you.........It's my hot body...........I'll do what I want


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

You still here?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

saxondale said:


> You still here?


He's still online.

Just being a drama queen, add some more adex in mate your E is getting too high!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> No mate its probably because your not into touching other boys willys thats the only reason I can think of for anything needing to be kept secret :thumbup1:


lol you keep your built up homosexual feelings hidden mate if it makes you happy , but if you want to think about touching

1- boys

2- willies

thats up to you.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

WTF this post cant be serious. How will stopping training improve you getting married next year and having a baby, she must have you brainwashed.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

husky said:


> lol you keep your built up homosexual feelings hidden mate if it makes you happy , but if you want to think about touching
> 
> 1- boys
> 
> ...


Am just being jelous im not part of it mate thats all


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

surely a wind up! if you have to stop training or talking on a forum to get married then to be honest she aint worth marrying...

ill have both... train and have a woman that supports me


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Weddings and Babies are over rated, you never saw Zyzz talking about this ****!

Not srs lol, good luck pal


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

funkdocta said:


> surely a wind up! if you have to stop training or talking on a forum to get married then to be honest she aint worth marrying...
> 
> ill have both... train and have a woman that supports me


Mate felonE's mrs is fully supportive of him training, it was his choice to make the change,the guys just came to the decision on his own and decided that its not the life for him- respect to the guy for standing by his choice


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

husky said:


> Mate felonE's mrs is fully supportive of him training, it was his choice to make the change,the guys just came to the decision on his own and decided that its not the life for him- respect to the guy for standing by his choice


Sorry boss 

well maybe he shouldnt make a thread that makes it look like hes quitting because he has to get married and have a kid


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Good luck !!!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@FelonE


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

FelonE said:


> Wasn't her choice,it's called putting other things first


Is your estrogen under control mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

spudsy said:


> Is your estrogen under control mate?


Yeah.Is yours?


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

FelonE said:


> Yeah.Is yours?


Not really but I'm after a pair of t1ts anyway so it makes no odds to me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

spudsy said:


> Not really but I'm after a pair of t1ts anyway so it makes no odds to me.


Nice.Show us ya t1ts then


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Work in progress mate, It's a shame your not hanging around :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

spudsy said:


> Work in progress mate, It's a shame your not hanging around :whistling:


Might do now lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Told you - two weeks!

Welcome back mate


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Might do now lol


NEGGED for attention seeking.

I kid.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Might do now lol


Ooooh - been a long time  haha.. what happened? Welcome back.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mey said:


> NEGGED for attention seeking.
> 
> I kid.


She says with her bum out:whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

kristina said:


> Ooooh - been a long time  haha.. what happened? Welcome back.


I'm still into it all,just taking a break for a while.Not fat just yet lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Can...............not.............resist................the ..................iron.............and UKM crew.

You staying now then?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Welcome back... :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

PaulB said:


> Can...............not.............resist................the ..................iron.............and UKM crew.
> 
> You staying now then?


Yeah,miss the banter


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Welcome back... :thumb:


Cheers mate


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Yeah,miss the banter


Good man:thumbup1:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

So what you done? Took the dog for a walk or hiding in the garage?

She'll know your posting.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Yay. Welcome back #nohomo #lidls


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> So what you done? Took the dog for a walk or hiding in the garage?
> 
> She'll know your posting.


Still look better than you


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Good to see you back bud


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

glad to be back?

start reading and catching up.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Muckshifter said:


> Good to see you back bud


Cheers mate.Still want to learn cos I'm only having a break for a while


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yeah,miss the banter


I bet you just went on holiday...

Welcome back bud!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

musclemate said:


> I bet you just went on holiday...
> 
> Welcome back bud!


It's nice eating and not counting calories etc lol


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate.Still want to learn cos I'm only having a break for a while


Good man you still on cycle or you shelved it for now


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Maybe its his Mrs logged in and trolling us, trying to find out what he been using and why he is smashing the house up now :laugh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Muckshifter said:


> Good man you still on cycle or you shelved it for now


Knocked it on head for a bit mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Maybe its his Mrs logged in and trolling us, trying to find out what he been using and why he is smashing the house up now :laugh:


My Mrs was fine with me using and I don't get angry on it


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> My Mrs was fine with me using and I don't get angry on it


Lol welcome back fella


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Lol welcome back fella


Lol thanks


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol thanks


Like a sad f**k I am I just read this post start to finish, it starts with a load of support from the guys on here trying to convince you not to go! then it gets a bit serious regarding a Facebook page and the real reasons and finishes with you back again!!!! Lol well whatever the reasons mate you are always better off with iron than without whatever else life brings.  second thoughts you attention seeking ....... :thumb:


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Tell us the truth buddy you've wore her out and she told fcuk off back to the gym


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Muckshifter said:


> Tell us the truth buddy you've wore her out and she told fcuk off back to the gym


Funny you say that I have 6 kids, 2 marriages and sh1t load of other issues life throws at you, but I could never stop the training, until one day I got fed up with the " well it's ok for you as you have time out at the gym every day" so I stopped going ........ It lasted a week as she got fed up with me being in the way every morning when she was trying to get the kids sorted for school and the mess I made making breakfast etc, so in the end I obeyed her request and went back to the gym :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

If you want to look good you're going to have to stick around longer than 5 mins  consistency and longevity is the key. Yes counting macros and training hard everyday is tough and monotonous....that's why not everyone succeeds.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Nuts60 said:


> Funny you say that I have 6 kids, 2 marriages and sh1t load of other issues life throws at you, but I could never stop the training, until one day I got fed up with the " well it's ok for you as you have time out at the gym every day" so I stopped going ........ It lasted a week as she got fed up with me being in the way every morning when she was trying to get the kids sorted for school and the mess I made making breakfast etc, so in the end I obeyed her request and went back to the gym :thumb:


so your plan worked thenlol


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Muckshifter said:


> so your plan worked thenlol


Yep  . And I knew it would which is why I was happy to stop!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Still look better than you


I gave up when you left mate, seemed pointless.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Welcome back


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Been ages, what's new lol


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Knew you couldn't leave @FelonE

One of us, one of us, one of us...


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

4 words:

Second hand home gym.

Also some guy the other day reckons he spends like £4 a year on food or some s**t maybe you should check that thread out. Priorities doesn't mean you stop everything you enjoy.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Having kids is a great decision. Don't leave the forum though.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Has the wife kicked you out?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> Has the wife kicked you out?


Of course not mate......its me.She can't get enough ya dingbat


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

As most people are saying - go natty, been natty for three years now ( but only trying for a baby for 4 months ) still 260lbs, im fat yes but still repping 6 plate deadlifts and actually aside from not loking as good, im feeling pretty strong and healthy.. not having to stick sh!t in you and worrying about every ache or pain or red blotchs ( in case i got aids or something) is actually quite nice.

Dont sacrafice all you love mate- that sets a terrible trend and youll do it for the rest of your life


----------

